# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Edicioni i 15-të i panairit të librit

## shigjeta

*Artan Fuga, autori më i mirë me Rënien e qytetit*

U mbyll mbrëmë edicioni i 15-të i Panairit të Librit.
Rreth 100 mijë vizitorë dhe 600 mijë libra të shitur në 5 ditët e Panairit Tirana 2012
Artan Fuga është shpallur autori më i mirë i vitit, në edicionin e 15-të të Panairit të Librit Tirana 2012.  Ceremonia e shpalljes së çmimeve për më të mirët i dha fund Panairit të Librit, i cili u mbajt në Tiranë nga data 14-18 nëntor në ambientet e Pallatit të Kongreseve. Edhe pse në kohë krize, ky edicion tregoi se pavarësisht të gjithave shqiptarët e duan librin. Këtë e ka treguar numri i vizitorëve, por edhe i titujve të shitur. Sipas kryetarit të Shoqatës së Botuesve, Petrit Ymeri, ky panair numëron rreth 100 mijë vizitorë dhe rreth 600 mijë libra të shitur. Duke e vlerësuar panairin jo vetëm si ngjarjen më të madhe të librit, por edhe atë kulturore që tërheq kaq shumë njerëz drejt leximit, Ymeri u ndal te përpjekja sipas tij primitive për të dezinformuar mbi panairin. Ai tha se duhet hequr dorë nga paraqitjet rozë, pasi problemet janë të shumta. Ka treg të zi të librit, po ende ka. Ka pirateri, ka parzmore OJQF-iste që mbulojnë veprimtaritë e biznesit, ka shumë gjëra që duhen ndryshuar në ligjin e librit, duke filluar me fotokopjimin dhe kopjet e detyruara të librit etj., e ne nuk po çajmë dot prej vitesh. Ka një nevojë shumë urgjente për të përmirësuar sistemin e librarive dhe këtu gjej rastin të falënderoj kryetarin e Bashkisë së Tiranës, që premtoi publikisht në këtë sallë për heqjen e taksave lokale për të gjitha libraritë e reja dhe ftoj të gjitha bashkitë e qyteteve të tjera që ta ndjekin këtë shembull. Duhet ta themi: jemi një vend me shumë pak librari. Të inkurajojmë hapjen e librarive në emër të fuqizimit të leximit, në emër të së ardhmes së brezit të ri, që duhet të jetë më i lexuar, më i kulturuar. Kjo nuk është thjesht heqja e taksës së biznesit, por heqja e taksës së leximit, tha Ymeri.

Rudi Erebara, fituesi i çmimit Përkthyesi më i mirë
Çmimet
Për këtë vit, juria e përbërë nga Dhurata Shehri, Mirela Kumbaro, Arta Marku, Fatos Baxhaku dhe Parid Teferiçi ka përzgjedhur më të mirët mes rreth 70 kandidaturave të ofruara nga botuesit. Këtë vit panairit i mungoi Çmimi për Letërsinë për Fëmijë. Sipas anëtares së jurisë, Mirela Kumbaro: Juria nuk gjeti sivjet një kandidaturë të mjaftueshme që të plotësonte kriteret për çmim në kategorinë e letërsisë për fëmijë. Në këtë edicion ky çmim mungon ndaj uroj që kjo të jetë një nxitje për të pasur më shumë letërsi për fëmijë në edicionet e ardhshme, sidomos nga autorët shqiptarë, tha ajo. Sipas Kumbaros, puna për përzgjedhjen e më të mirëve ka nisur që në qershor të këtij viti, menjëherë pas publikimit të njoftimit drejtuar shtëpive botuese për të sjellë kandidaturat e tyre. Në mënyrë të pavarur ne kemi lexuar librat dhe që në verë mblidheshim, debatonim dhe parashtronim mendimet tona mbi librat e prezantuar, të cilët janë lexuar nga të gjithë anëtarët e jurisë. Gjithashtu kemi përsëritur disa herë njoftimin për të sjellë botimet e reja dhe këtë e kemi bërë deri më datë 10 nëntor, kur ky afat përfundoi. Këtë e bëmë për tu dhënë mundësi sa më shumë pjesëmarrësve. Një nga çmimet më të rëndësishme të panairit, çka e synonin shumë shtëpi botuese, ishte ai i Përkthyesit të Vitit, i cili iu dhe përkthyesit Rudi Erebara, për përmbledhjen poetike Tek era e kam shpëtimin, e poetit amerikan Archibalt Ammons, i shtëpisë botuese Aleph. Çmimi u dorëzua nga shkrimtari Parid Teferiçi me motivacionin për guximin në përcjelljen në shqip të një autori të vështirë, por emancipues. Sipas Teferiçit, kandidatë për këtë çmim kanë qenë përkthyesit Afrim Koçi, Bashkim Shehu, Lisandri Kola, Viola Dhami etj. Këtë vit u dha edhe një çmim për përkthyesin më të mirë nga gjuha frënge, ofruar nga Ambasada e Francës, i cili shkoi për përkthyesin Orgest Azizi për përkthimin e vëllimit të parë të librit Historia e seksualitetit të Michel Foucault, botim i UET Press. Përkthyesi u vlerësua për shqipërimin e një vepre shumë të vështirë për tu interpretuar edhe nga vetë lexuesi francez. Në mungesë të përkthyesit, i cili jeton në Paris, këtë çmim ambasadorja franceze në Tiranë ia dorëzoi babait të përkthyesit, Astrit Azizi. Çmimi u dorëzua nga ambasadorja franceze në Tiranë Christine Moro, e cila uroi që ky çmim të kthehet në një traditë.
Çmimi special i jurisë shkoi për Aleko Mingën për sjelljen në shqip të librit Simfonia e numrave të thjeshtë të Markus du Sautoy, botim i Institutit të Dialogut dhe Komunikimit me motivacionin si stacion domethënës në rrugën e tij për popullarizimin e shkencës. Çmimin e dorëzoi Fatos Baxhaku, sipas të cilit përkthimet e Mingës kanë ushqyer breza e breza të tërë.
Ndërsa çmimin kryesor të panairit, atë për Autorin e Vitit, e mori Artan Fuga për librin Rënia e qytetit, botim i shtëpisë Papirus. Autori Fuga u vlerësua për mënyrën e re se si e shkruan qytetin si koncept, si jetesë dhe si metamorfozë. Rënia e qytetit është një botim ku ndërthuret syri i vëzhguesit që jeton brenda një qyteti shqiptar, me analizën e fakteve prej një filozofi social, siç është dhe filozofi Artan Fuga, duke parashtruar njëkohësisht ide bashkëkohore se si duhet të jetë një qytet. Në mungesë të autorit, çmimi iu dorëzua nga Dhurata Shehri botuesit Benet Koleka.
Çmimet
_Autori më i mirë i vitit: Artan Fuga me librin Rënia e qytetit
Përkthyesi më i mirë i vitit: Rudi Erebara me librin Tek era e kam shpëtimin, e poetit amerikan Archibalt Ammons
Çmimi special i jurisë: Përkthyesi Aleko Minga për shqipërimin e librit Simfonia e numrave të thjeshtë
Çmimi special i Ambasadës Franceze: Përkthyesi Orges Azizaj për Historia e seksualitetit të Michel Foucault
Edicioni i 15-të
Numri i ekspozuesve: 100
Sipërfaqja e ekspozimit:
1800 m2
Tituj të rinj: 1500
Numri i aktiviteteve: 80
Libra të shitur: 600 mijë
Vizitorë: 100 mijë

MAPO_

----------

